

Books from the Soviet era - alter8
http://mirtitles.org/

======
Surio
What a gem! What a discovery this site has been for me......

To the OP: You have my eternal thanks! They bring back mixed memories... The
unblemished joy of returning back to childhood/youth and the absolute white-
knuckle terror at the inability to solve many of the problems and getting
reprimanded....

I am going to have sweet dreams and nightmares tonight - I am sure that would
be possible, now that I have seen these familiar titles....

Thank you again, OP :-)

[I know this is all against HN guidelines, but please let go this one time]

~~~
curiousDog
Ha! Looks like we had a similar childhood. Especially solving problems by
I.E.Irodov. Thanks OP!

------
mudil
Here's a link to all their titles on TPB:

<http://thepiratebay.se/tag/mir+publishers/0/7>

~~~
Surio
Thanks :-)

------
alter8
This is the first time I see moderation adding to the title instead of
subtracting or replacing it. But in the way it is titled now, they made it
look like I meant to submit the latest post and haven't put the permalink by
mistake.

~~~
alter8
I'm quite late for this, but anyway. To whoever has put the original title
back, thank you.

------
tlogan
Excellent collection. Demidovich, Bronshtein, ... I still have nightmares even
in my late 40s....

~~~
Surio
I know...! Tell me about it :-)

------
cema
Heh. What about the original Russian ones? I still have several.

Or, say, about the ones translated into Russian from English (and other
languages)? They were very useful for my studies of computer science.

------
Surio
Anyone has any guesses what would be the equivalent font to be used today if
typesetting books like this?

One guess would be Century Schoolbook which would be close to the original.
Any others?

------
photorized
I had the physics book: General Physics – Landau, Akhiezer, Lifshitz

------
zokier
What's the copyright status of these books?

------
georgebalayan
Demidovich is the hard stuff!

